# Sierra (Metric) Century Route Profile ?



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anyone have a route profile graph for the Sierra Century 2005 (Metric Century)?

http://www.sacwheelmen.org/sc2005/routes.html

If you do, could you please post it here?

Much thanks!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

go to the Wheelmen page you just linked, contact list, you can find some mass email info there. I'm sure someone in the club can reply with that info.

As long as you aren't doing Slug Gulch, ugh.

RedRex


----------

